# Poljot Info



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello, guys!

Im a member of thewatchforum for a couple of years but I am more of a reader because I dont know much about watches.

I bought this Poljot in Krakow this year but I dont know much about it. I paid something like 20 pounds because I liked it very much. But it already stopped ten times and dont restart. If I wait a couple of days it starts running again... what do you guys think it is? Oh, when its running it keeps great time (+10 sec a day) for the age I guess.

Does anybody knows this watch? How much does it value? Is the movement original? Its written 2616.2H SU on the movement and 23 jewels on the rotor. What does it means?

Forgive my english because Im not practicing it much. And forgive my ignorance in watches...

Cheers from Brazil,

Paulo.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

There you go...


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you very much AbingtonLad!!!!!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It keeps good time when running but stops all by itself? I was going to say you could try to regulate it so the balance wheel would run faster (sometimes they stop because they are set to a too slow speed) but it's already running at a good pace. You could still try what I said, given the age and movement, running a bit faster is acceptable.

Either than that, it's probably a problem with the escapement and can be all sorts of things...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Paulb said:


> Thank you very much AbingtonLad!!!!!!


You click on the little icon with a picture (says image) and you paste a link on the window that pops up.


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

Well I did some research and find out this watch is very common. I believe its from the 70's or 80's. Looks like the 2616.2h is a very rough movement. Its bracelet is also original which is good.

The other watches ive seen on the net are in bad conditions and mine only have a few marks on the case.

Anyway, I decided to service the watch by myself. I aways wanted to do this and now is the proper time to do it in my opinion. Im reading a lot about watches and how they work. Its fascinating! But I also have some doubts that you all can maybe help me.

Ive found this video and its going to help me a lot and can maybe help some of you guys. The video shows the disassemble of a poljot and its 2616.2h movement.






Im going to film the whole process also to help me assembling it back again.

I also discovered this sequence of videos teaching how to service a watch 



 Very nice for rookies like me. But I dont know what is this blue thing in this video:





 at 0:40. What is this? Why use it?

And Im having a hard time trying to learn how to oil the watch. What to use and where. Theres moebius i know. Do you guys use only moebius or use another type of grease? Do I have to oil each jewel?

And the mainspring? Its hard to reassemble it?

If you guys know where I can continue my search I would be very happy to know :yes: .

Im enjoying all of this and if I success in this "quest" Im definitely going to buy more watches to do the same.

PS: that radium dial stuff scared me. Thank god I cant read this watch at night :tongue2: .

Thank you all


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

If it's a watch you like and want to keep I wouldn't go near the internals yet! Get yourself a job lot of broken watches cheap on ebay. That's how I started - I got a few going but the rest I consigned to the "parts bin" after my amateur efforts...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

THe "blue stuff" is Rodico or a similar product - similar to Blu-Tac or Plasticine, but leaves no residue. IT's used to keep tool tips clean, like screwdrivers, and fine pointed items as in the picture.

THe advice to practice on some junk watches first is good advice, learning to hols tiny screws in a pair of tweezers is tricky to start with, and that's before you try actually removing parts and re-assembly.

WElcome to Tinkerers Corner! :lol:

:weed:


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

Its very difficult to buy old automatic watches here in Brazil. I agree that this is the best way to start my "carrer" as a watchmaker (hobby :lol: ) but that would be the most expensive one also.

But if I dont want to spend my money I should leave this forum right now

Im going to see if I can find any old watches to destroy before :thumbup:

Thank you all for the tips

And thank you for the welcome Mel!!!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Don't worry about automatic to start with. Any old mechanical watch will do.

Interesting to hear you're from Brazil. Was Brazil a big export market for Soviet watches back in the 70's/80's?


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

I really don't know Lampoc. I'll do some research but I don't see many vintage watches here... maybe because we don't use ebay very much.

Oh, mechanical watches are a expensive too. For example the same old timex sold on ebay for US$ 4,00 here costs US$ 15,00 in a website similar to ebay. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places...


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Paul, I've got a drawer full of old mechanical watches which are basically pieces of junk which are never going to get fixed. You're welcome to have some to practice on for whatever it costs to send them to Brazil (less than Â£10).

Hate to think of you wrecking that Poljot!


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you very much, Lampoc!!! You are very generous to do this

I'll send you a PM!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

As to the oil question, yes you do oil the jewels. I think this isn't true for everybody, I think I remember people stating that you shouldn't because the jewels are points of low friction anyway. As far as I'm concerned, and based on the few service manuals I have, yes, you oil every friction point of any moving part.

Don't oil the mainspring though, it uses a different kind of oil and has a process of its own to do it properly.

Takes four different grades of oil for a full service on a complicated movement like a Valjoux 773x but I wouldn't worry about that. Use fine oil for everything and stay away from the mainspring. That should be a whole lot more service than that watch has probably seen. Remember the strong point about these movements... they were meant to be cheap, reliable and easy to service even by amateurs. Remember the size of the ex-USSR! In most places these things were probably fixed by the local blacksmith!


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you very much for the tips, Kutusov!

So I must oil every point of friction? And the moebius is enough?

In one of those videos, the jeweler didn't remove the jewels to clean the watch. Do you think I should do it?

And Kutusov, do you think I should disassemble the mainspring? How do I clean it?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

DON'T remove the jewels!! The only cleaning they might need is their holes where old oil might have accumulated. You just get the bridge and main plate and all that and stuck them all in some cleaning fluid (I use lighter fluid  does the job of removing old, dried oil).

Don't disassemble the mainspring. Same goes with the balance. There's probably no need and it's a real pain to get it back together. If the antishock jewels of the balance come out, it will be a pain (and most likely a failure) to get it all back together. You just need to address the major components, that should be enough. Read this guide, it was most helpful to me and you'll have the steps for the brave well signalled:

http://thewatchguy.h...ges/repair.html

Also, make sure you have all the tools you'll need and decent tools at that. Don't go with crappy drivers, generic tweezers and all that. It's a good way to shorten your work time as you pick up a screw with big tweezers only to see it flying away, never to be found.

Final word of encouragement... there's a few tricks and pit-falls but it's actually easier than it seems at the first time you have a go at it. It's also very rewarding, no matter how frustrating it some times may be. Hands down on a movement is the best and easiest way to learn how it all works. All watches work pretty much the same way. Whatever you do, make sure you are having fun!! If you are, you are getting it right! :thumbup:


----------



## Paulb (Nov 28, 2009)

That page you sent me is already bookmarked! I'm reading everything I can 

I'm going to buy the tools tomorrow. Its necessary to buy antimagnetic tweezers? They are much more expensive than the normal ones.

I really want to put my hands on the movement but I'm going to do what Lampoc and Mel told me and practice on some old watches before. Thanks to Lampoc!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It's not necessary to buy anti-magnetic tweezers but a demagnetizer can come in very handy! You can normally find them for around Â£10 - Â£20.


----------

